# Werkstat/Zaino?



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thinking about going for one of these. Basically, my car I'm happy enough waxing, I apply a few layers of jetseal followed by a nice wax and I'm happy. But I also take care of my dads, my sisters and my mums cars. 2 are silver and one is black, which is where I'm torn. I'm a little lazy  so can't be bothered with waxing their cars so was thinking werkstat acrylic for ease of use but that would suit the silvers, not sure on the black. Then thought of zaino and topping up with z8, but that's more expensive with the aio and z2 and everything and just confusing lol 

Anyone wanna make my mind up?! 

Which would be 1) easiest and 2) the best all rounder?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how about serious performance paint cleanser and sealant with the show detailer for the odd wipe down?  (just to be different)
mucho cheaper as well..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that's definately thinking outside the box. Definately one to consider, am I right in thinking that the werkstat wouldn't look all that great on the black, kinda like FK1000P?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not sure tbh - out of the werkstatt range I've only used the acrylic gloss, which is very easy to use. iirc FK1000p is known to mute flake pop slightly


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I want them to really saw "wow" which is what the werkstat would do, but then I come to the kia which is black which is gonna be harder as it's a kia obviously  but I would like to use the same products idealy. Otherwise I may just use lime prime and supernatural on that and go for the werkstat for the silver cars


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Zaino on Black! :thumb:

(pic borrowed from Robbie's site)










A picture speaks a thousand words...

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol I doubt my mums picanto will ever look that good! I also wanted some ONR so maybe I'll have to get the zaino. How would it look on silver?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Lol I doubt my mums picanto will ever look that good! I also wanted some ONR so maybe I'll have to get the zaino. How would it look on silver?












:thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Werkstatt is easier application, but doesn't last as long as Zaino...the whole idea of a sealant is durability, therefore Zaino would be my choice...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaino it is then lads. Will have to do some reading as the whole range confuses me lol if you were to wash the car first, why is the shampoo like z7?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

All you need is ZAIO, Z2P, ZFX, Z6 and Z8. I prefer the Duragloss shampoo, but Z7 is decent enough.

Cleanse the car with ZAIO first (paint cleanser with protection), then apply 3 x layers fo ZFX'd Z2P, with Z6 wipedowns in between, then finish, and maintain, with Z8.

Easy


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well shampoo I've now got: DG901, supernatural, BTBM, sour power and a few CG/poorboys ones so Z7 isn't really needed I guess. Won't need the clay as I like sonus (although I need an agressive one for my wheels, I assume the z18 is mild?) and I am interested in z16 although I do like NLTG at the moment a lot. Hmmm I was looking at that ultimate kit alex sells, a bit OTT?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd get this kit:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/produ...d=724&osCsid=b76150c4ae398c1917f8bb6d0e0dd692

Plus ZAIO:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=61&products_id=703

If you like NLTG, then I don't think you'd like Z16 - a lot less bling, and it can be a pain to apply - it's very runny, a bit like milk


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

There are some offers on kits at the ZAino Europe store at the moment...

http://www.zainoeurope.com/

Edit: Also, not an essential Zaino item as there are many good MF cloths out there, but I personally really like the yellow Zaino cloths and are my current fav...

http://www.zainoeurope.com//index.php/zaino/zaino-finishing-towels-set-of-3-/p_30.html


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in need of some agressive clay and some ONR so will probably be purchasing from Alex anyway but cheers :thumb:

I think I'll give everything I can afford to a go  see what I like. Even the z16, Z2 and Z5. What's the clear stuff like? I quite like my migliore wheel wax to be perfectly honest and that's the only thing I owuld probably use it on, but is it any good on the body?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Alex is still cheaper with discount code AND free delivery


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ZCS is ideal for things like plastics, but I personally don't think it adds much after Z2P and Z8. Wheels is the other thing its good at, but if you are happy with your wheel wax... I'd look at Opti Seal instead - cheaper and bigger bottle, and essentially the same product

I'd honestly give Z5P a miss too - I found it mutes the flake pop a little, and the fillers are pretty much non existent - lots of people say the same. It only really seems to work on red.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah - didn't know about the free delivery :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The Werkstatt may not be into the Zaino league of durability but will easily get you a good few months protection, AJT has seen many of my cars through winter standalone before. 

Also looks good on Silvers and Blacks alike - and the big bonus is I can do 3 layers of it in the time it takes me to do one of Z2 .....

I love Zaino just it can't come into the same league for time as the Werksatt. That said in the spring my own car with be getting a Zaino base as it did last year.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'd get this kit:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/produ...d=724&osCsid=b76150c4ae398c1917f8bb6d0e0dd692
> 
> ...


+1 for Elite Car Care :thumb:

Robbie

P.S. Stop nicking all my bloody photos  :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> The Werkstatt may not be into the Zaino league of durability but will easily get you a good few months protection, AJT has seen many of my cars through winter standalone before.
> 
> Also looks good on Silvers and Blacks alike - and the big bonus is I can do 3 layers of it in the time it takes me to do one of Z2 .....
> 
> I love Zaino just it can't come into the same league for time as the Werksatt. That said in the spring my own car with be getting a Zaino base as it did last year.


I was just about to ask this question Rich, because I have the Werkstat kit, but have never used it. Do you think I should give it a whirl before going down the Zaino route again?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Worth keeping - I still grab mine at this time of year or when time is short, I could feasibly easily get a coat of Klasse AIO, Prime or SRP and then 3 coats of it on outside even at this time of year, I could not do that with Zaino.










http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/winter182/

It still looks really good on Black I think - but not quite that Zaino look.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, that's not too shabby looking Rich :lol:

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I have both Zaino and Werkstat and although I do slightly prefer the look of Zaino I find it really fussy to apply outdoors even in warm conditions, at this time of year I would choose Werkstat every time.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I started using Zaino about 4 years ago and have not used anything else since. The only problem is the durability with probably out last you patience to want to put something else on your car.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

no contest Zaino hands down :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll probably get both knowing me. But ill start with the zaino


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got both Werkstatt and Zaino and struggle to tell the difference between them looks-wise (although I've not had the Zaino long and haven't seen it in bright sunlight).

Werkstatt works really with Supernatural on top of it on metallic black paint and is a doddle to apply.

ZAIO and Z2 give the best finish I've seen on my wheels so far out of a multitude of products I've tried (i.e. PB Wheel Sealant, CG Wheel Guard, Carlack NSC & LLS, FK1000p, Jetseal, Planet Polish wheel sealant, Migliore Wheel Seal, Autobrite Very Berry and Duragloss 111).


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right I've ordered the werkstat for ease of use, with the weather being as it is I haven't spent any time on the drive of late so hope this helps. Will order the zaino when I finalise my order. I feel I need a wookies fist and megs agressive clay so will wait till I can buy it all at once. I'll try both back to back and see which I prefer. If not, my dad will appreciate something easy to use. His idea of detailing is one bucket, a drying blade followed by a bucket of hot water with mer wax mixed just poured over the car! Poor Honda paint


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I think avout it, I bought the acrylic but I'm tempted to treat stuey (yes that is my car) to a few layers and he's metallic blue. Would the carnuba be better? I understand its not quite as durable but that isn't an issue to me as the cars don't tend to go longer than a month without attention.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

The people I've spoken with who have used the carnauba kit say that they have struggled with the carnauba jett element of it in that they apparently found it difficult to apply evenly and well.

It may be that they were applying it wrongly, but it is interesting to note that one of them was a dedicated acrylic jett user who switched to carnauba jett upon buying a new car, ditched the carnauba jett, and returned to using acrylic jett.

If you want the carnauba-look James, just put some wax over some layers of acrylic jett. Its a combination which works well for me.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I may well try it, got a pot of supernatural here I probably won't use otherwise lol


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Where's the best place to order Werkstat from?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> Where's the best place to order Werkstat from?


I got mine from Polished Bliss.

I think that they are the only UK stockists.

I may be wrong though.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

ajc347 said:


> I got mine from Polished Bliss.
> 
> I think that they are the only UK stockists.
> 
> I may be wrong though.


Thanks  Have you tried the shampoo?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to try the shampoo, but it seems very expensive.

Perhaps the Carlack one is an option, given how similar some of the products are?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I want to try the shampoo, but it seems very expensive.
> 
> Perhaps the Carlack one is an option, given how similar some of the products are?


Hmm, at £11 cheaper per litre it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> Now I think avout it, I bought the acrylic but I'm tempted to treat stuey (yes that is my car) to a few layers and he's metallic blue. Would the carnuba be better? I understand its not quite as durable but that isn't an issue to me as the cars don't tend to go longer than a month without attention.


I have both and have used the Carnauba bottle once ! I just use the Acrylic and top with a proper wax if need be.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I want to try the shampoo, but it seems very expensive.
> 
> Perhaps the Carlack one is an option, given how similar some of the products are?


I just use Duragloss with mine same as I do with Z2.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool, I can't really see me topping up with wax on their cars, except my sisters which I'm giving a full detail and treating to jetseal + migliore. I think I'll be pleased with my purchase, and I'll order the zaino as soon as I complete my whole shopping list. There's a fair few things I also wanna add, can I really justfiy the wookies fist too?!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

As for shampoo, I'll probably use duragloss, supernatural of SP which are my current favourites. I have that sour pour which I used and ran out of and never replaced, but grabbed some off andy the other day, would that affect the way these too look?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So... shopping list coming together:

Z aio
Zfx
Z2
Z6
Z8
Z7
Z16
Wookies Fist
Dodo Juice Bag
More carlack glass kit as I ran out. 

Already spent next months pay


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> Thanks  Have you tried the shampoo?


Not yet.

I've got a sample bottle full of it to try, though.

Hopefully this weekend. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well the werkstat arrived, along with the poorboys towels. Gotta say these style towels are impressing me more and more, as much as I like my eurows, I find them too deep and too big for some jobs, it's the short pile one side, slightly longer on the other just like the drying towels from cyc etc. 

Looks like I'll be able to use it this weekend too at this rate :thumb: only one real thing, how's the first step to apply? And is the strong version any good for anything but wheels?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I want to try the shampoo, but it seems very expensive.
> 
> Perhaps the Carlack one is an option, given how similar some of the products are?


I have both the Carlack and the Werkstat shampoo and they are the same product apart fro carlack is clear and werkstat is orange. They smell exactly the same and feel the same in use.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone ask Ross please?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Well the werkstat arrived,
> 
> Looks like I'll be able to use it this weekend too at this rate :thumb: only one real thing, how's the first step to apply? And is the strong version any good for anything but wheels?


The first step is easy to apply :thumb:, Depends if you've clayed/machined etc... if you have then foam app with Prime - apply/buff then start layering the Trigger. If you haven't clayed etc.. then you may need a bit more cleaning ability so use a foam over microfibre app.

A tip from Bigpikle is to apply Prime leave it on then apply Trigger straight over the top and then remove both together and then continue applying Trigger @ 30mins apart for each layer. Keep going until you get bored :lol: You'll see benefits after 3/4 layers with sheeting/beading but not necessarily in looks - depends on the colour I've found.

As for Strong, very good under bonnet and door shuts.

HTH

So are you still going for Zaino as well then


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup going for both, werkstat for a quick fix as my car only has red mist as I got stuck when it snowed after I clayed it. Will probably reuse that clay and give it a once over anyway, always do before applying from scratch so cleaning ability isn't an issue. Might get the strong then and see what that's like, is it much more durable or is it just cleaning ability that's strong? 

Will try this on my car first, which is a (if I say so) lovely metallic blue similar to jasper blue mercs so am interested to see how it looks. 

Just read the bottle, says can be applied via da, no benefits other than speed/cleaning ability I assume?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Yup going for both, werkstat for a quick fix as my car only has red mist as I got stuck when it snowed after I clayed it. Will probably reuse that clay and give it a once over anyway, always do before applying from scratch so cleaning ability isn't an issue. Might get the strong then and see what that's like, is it much more durable or is it just cleaning ability that's strong?
> 
> Will try this on my car first, which is a (if I say so) lovely metallic blue similar to jasper blue mercs so am interested to see how it looks.
> 
> Just read the bottle, says can be applied via da, no benefits other than speed/cleaning ability I assume?


'Strong' from memory is both to your question.

As for apllying via DA, it will dry out quicker but puits down a thinner layer so is easier to remove, but yes does give a slightly better deep clean.

The reason I asked about the Zaino is I still the stuff I tried to swap ....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, I may try the strong at some point in the future then, seems worth it for an extra couple of quid, hope this stuff never goes off, I seem to be building a collection too dam quickly lol. 

And I thought that was DG stuff?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Right, I may try the strong at some point in the future then, seems worth it for an extra couple of quid, hope this stuff never goes off, I seem to be building a collection too dam quickly lol.
> 
> And I thought that was DG stuff?


Oh you were the DG stuff one , one of the other swaps was Zaino :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol just seen it though, I no longer have anything for swaps other than autoglym stuff which I'm preparing to give away for free to a friend in need


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Which Werkstat products did you order in the end then?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just the acrylic kit in the end, as it will *mostly* be used on silver cars (as if, my car comes first!) Didn't actually read it came with towels  which was a nice suprise, managed to order and do sage pay on my HTC!

Gonna order the Zaino next week as I can't quite afford the whole order now alex does them dodo bags.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just building on this, if my car were to be regularly maintained with z8 and washed with a mild wash would i really see benefit from a base of zaio? And is z6 completely necessary? Thinking of ordering just what I need to start really so thought z2, z8 were the most essential bits? That way I can get the brinkman I saw


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

z2 has worked well over an SRP base for me.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got a small amount of z-aio left in a sample bottle which you're welcome to have if you want James, as I've now bought a full-size bottle.

There should be enough to do a couple of test panels for comparison.

PM me your address if you want it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers for the offer Andy. I'll probably get it anyway, managed to get rid of other stuff from my order as its outta stock, started at a £250 list lol slowly deciding what I do and dont need and won't be using it any time soon so ill just buy bits and bobs and build it up in time for summer. I've decided its worth it though, might as well. do it properly, and I don't have any srp. Found it had separated in my garage and wouldn't come out of the bottle as anything other than water so was chucked. Alex should expect my order late next week


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

3 layers applied, how exactly do people apply it sparingly when it comes out like that? Was sure I read somewhere to use 2 clothes, one to spread and one to buff. anyone suggest how to use it sparingly? I used more than I thought first layer


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what product was this chap? z2?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> 3 layers applied, how exactly do people apply it sparingly when it comes out like that? Was sure I read somewhere to use 2 clothes, one to spread and one to buff. anyone suggest how to use it sparingly? I used more than I thought first layer


:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

3 layers of jett as I've not ordered the zaino quite yet. It was doing it sparingly when the spray was so direct I found wierd.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> 3 layers of jett as I've not ordered the zaino quite yet. It was doing it sparingly when the spray was so direct I found wierd.


I use two cloths, one to apply and spread and one to buff. You will find that you only need a single squirt for an average panel and maybe two for the roof or bonnet. However once you have done a couple of panels the application cloth will have enough product on it to virtually do another panel.

No doubt the fact that you are using it on silver means you have difficulty seeing the product on the panel but if you stick to one squirt a panel, that will be more than enough. Leave 30 minutes between layers and I guarantee you will feel the difference after 3 layers. The beading is at its best with about 4 or 5 layers. As with most sealants, the beading is reduced quite quickly by dirt but soon revived by a wash.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And zaino has landed  due to the weather probably won't get to use it any time soon, unless... best thing about a smart is I can just take certain panels off in a min, the bonnett will be coming in with me sometime this week :lol:


----------

